# were do pidgys like to be scratched ?



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

I see other females tickling the male on the side of the male beak and around the eyes. Where do they usualy like to be scratched?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

those of our birds who accept human contact like to be scratched at the back of the neck mostly.

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Where ever it itches...

But you gotta know them first, and have their blessings to do it...else, they will wing-slap you into next week...or worse!


Lol...

Phil
el ve


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My pets like to be scratched around the head, especially the back of the neck, as John mentioned. Especially those areas they can't get to.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

My tamest pigeons enjoy being scratched all over their heads but especially at the base of the cere, the fleshy area over the nostrils.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Let's see now...mmmm, with Mr. Squeaks: top of the head, back of the neck, under the beak, chest, down the back, under the wings...oh, just about everywhere!

To be fair, he DOES have his moments when he prefers some areas to others. 

Of course, I have to admit, that, for a long time, after I found him, he resisted with every attack he had in his arsenal! Patience, love and time won out! I think he's somewhat spoiled at this point...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Birdmom4ever said:


> My tamest pigeons enjoy being scratched all over their heads but especially at the base of the cere, the fleshy area over the nostrils.


Well, never tried that! Look out, pigeons 

John


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

how do you know if it likes it?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

When they close their eyes and lean toward you, you know they like it!  If you've ever had a cockatiel or parrot that loved to be scratched, the behavior is similar.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Well i am treating one with splay leg and its in a basket and when i scratch it it closes its eyes but it cant move close to me =\ . is it enjoying it or annoyed by it?


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Tigeon loves to be scratched under the eyes, and around the ears! I know he loves it because he stops do move, close his eyes and seems to be in a hypnotic state, close to sleep  

Suz.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

While Cielo was drying off after her shower (with me) the other night, she seemed to like it the most when I scratched under her beak. she relaxed her neck and closed her eyes. She doesn't like to be petted much, but she tolerates it better than she did before. Today I used just my index finger to scratch around her neck and she didn't move away.

Rach


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mountainstorm said:


> While Cielo was drying off after her shower (with me) the other night, she seemed to like it the most when I scratched under her beak. she relaxed her neck and closed her eyes. She doesn't like to be petted much, but she tolerates it better than she did before. Today I used just my index finger to scratch around her neck and she didn't move away.
> 
> Rach


Ah, yes, you found her "spots" ...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> Well i am treating one with splay leg and its in a basket and when i scratch it it closes its eyes but it cant move close to me =\ . is it enjoying it or annoyed by it?


I believe they are enjoying the scratching when they close their eyes.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Every day, Cielo is a bit tamer ... last night, s/he stood on my leg and I petted his/her neck, scratching and stroking, for 10 or 20 minutes. It was most enjoyable for me, and Cielo must have liked it too, becaue he didn't move away for a long time. Now I'll know I "have it made" when he sits with his legs folded, on me.

It's amazing to me that just two weeks ago, he still hated me.

Rach


----------

